# [emerge][php] PHP5 ne veut pas s'installer (résolu)

## VikingB

Bonjour

j'ai lancé un emerge world et me retrouve devant ce problème de USE flags , que je ne sais comment résoudre .  J'avais dans un premier temps le message suivant 

 *Quote:*   

> Messages for package dev-lang/php-5.2.4_pre200708051230-r2:
> 
>  *
> 
>  * USE flag 'truetype' needs one of these additional flag(s) set:
> ...

 

Ensuite j'ai rajouté dans mes USE flags:  gd gd-external    et me retrouve avec ce message-ci:

 *Quote:*   

> Emerging (2 of 42) dev-lang/php-5.2.4_pre200708051230-r2 to /
> 
>  * php-5.2.4_pre200708051230.tar.bz2 RMD160  ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]
> 
>  * php-5.2.4_pre200708051230.tar.bz2 SHA1  ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]
> ...

 Last edited by VikingB on Sun Oct 14, 2007 11:29 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## sd44

tout est dans le log :

```

* USE flag 'truetype' needs one of these additional flag(s) set:

* gd gd-external 

```

```

* You can do this by disabling these flags in /etc/portage/package.use:

* =dev-lang/php-5.2.4_pre200708051230-r2 -gd-external 

```

```

* USE flag 'gd' conflicts with these USE flag(s):

* gd-external 

```

----------

## VikingB

Est ce donc correct que comme etc/portage/package.use n'existe pas chez moi, je peux le créer et y mettre 

=dev-lang/php-5.2.4_pre200708051230-r2 -gd-external    ou me trompe-je  ?  Merci

----------

## kwenspc

 *VikingB wrote:*   

> Est ce donc correct que comme etc/portage/package.use n'existe pas chez moi, je peux le créer et y mettre 
> 
> =dev-lang/php-5.2.4_pre200708051230-r2 -gd-external    ou me trompe-je  ?  Merci

 

Aucun soucis.

----------

## boozo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *VikingB wrote:*   Est ce donc correct que comme etc/portage/package.use n'existe pas chez moi, je peux le créer et y mettre 
> 
> =dev-lang/php-5.2.4_pre200708051230-r2 -gd-external    ou me trompe-je  ?  Merci 
> 
> Aucun soucis.

 

oui c'est sûr mais à mon avis le plus simple : c'est encore de n'en garder qu'un seul des deux en global point-barre  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *VikingB wrote:*   

> Ensuite j'ai rajouté dans mes USE flags: gd gd-external et me retrouve avec ce message-ci 

 

----------

## VikingB

Me voilà avec le message suivant ...

 *Quote:*   

> make: *** [ext/interbase/ibase_query.lo] Erreur 1
> 
>  *
> 
>  * ERROR: dev-lang/php-5.2.4_pre200708051230-r2 failed.
> ...

 

Je viens de supprimer gd external dans les USE et de retenter l'opération: sans succès...Last edited by VikingB on Wed Oct 10, 2007 3:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

 *VikingB wrote:*   

> Me voilà avec le message suivant ...
> 
>  *Quote:*   make: *** [ext/interbase/ibase_query.lo] Erreur 1
> 
>  *
> ...

 

C'aurait été mieux avec le message d'erreur... mais par chance il en restait une ligne ^^

Ton problème avec interbase (as-tu besoin du support d'ailleurs?) viens probablement du USEflag firebird || interbase qui doit être tant ton make.conf.

D'après ce post qui fait référence à un bug sur cette version cela a été corrigé (#23)

Donc en fait tu pourrais sans doute faire un unpgrade de php qui est également disponible en version stable 5.2.4_p20070914-r2 qui elle ne devrait pas présenter le problème   :Wink: 

ps: ton dernier sync / upgrade world date de quand ?

----------

## VikingB

Le dernier devait dater d'il y a une dizaine de jours si ma mémoire est bonne .

Du coup effectivement emerge --sync me donne la dernière version de php .

Ré-essai de emerge php 

Et remessage d'erreur:

Je ne reprends que les dernières . Si nécessaire, je poste le tout .

 *Quote:*   

> /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.4_p20070914-r2/work/php-5.2.4_p20070914/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2101: warning: comparison between pointer and integer
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.4_p20070914-r2/work/php-5.2.4_p20070914/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2105: error: 'ibase_query' has no member named 'in_sqlda'
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.4_p20070914-r2/work/php-5.2.4_p20070914/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2105: error: request for member 'sqlvar' in something not a structure or union
> ...

 

----------

## VikingB

Et voilà les USE que j'utilise 

 *Quote:*   

> USE="a52 aac aalib accessibility acpi alsa arts bidi bluetooth bzip2 cdda cdio cdr clamav cups dvd dbus directfb dri dts dvdr dvdread encode fbcon ffmpeg firefox firebird flac freetype gcj gd gif gnutls gpm gtk hal httpd jpeg kde kickoff ldap live mad matroska mmx mono mozilla mp3 mpeg mysql nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl pdf pertty png qt qt-copy qt3 samba slang spell sse ssl stream svga theora truetype usb v4l vcd vlm vorbis win32codecs wxwindows X xine xmms xvid xv zlib"

 

----------

## kwenspc

Si tu n'as pas d'interêt à avoir le support d'interbase balances donc un ptit:

```
echo "dev-lang/php -interbase" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

C'est un problème qui semble récurrent, comme le pointe boozo.

----------

## boozo

mvouais... j'essayerais de reproduire demain en mettant le support pour firebird j'ai plus de gaz là

"n'en pèche"... va falloir REOPEN le 186791 avec tout çà   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## VikingB

Là j'ai comme un souci : j'ai essayé dans l'ordre la suggestion de kwenspc

echo "dev-lang/php -interbase" >> /etc/portage/package.use

puis un emerge php5 (nouvelle version) . Même souci avec mêmes messages . Dans lequel on retrouve interbase d'ailleurs  !?!

----------

## boozo

oui mais si tu gardes quand même le USE firebird d'activé dans le make.conf tu tournes en rond...

edite ton package.use et désactive les deux tq : dev-lang/php -firebird -interbase

et reteste

----------

## VikingB

Caramba, encore raté ... malgré avoir changé comme demandé . Mêmes messages

A tout hasard, je mets ce que l'emerge world me donne comme USE à propos de php:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/php-5.2.4_p20070914-r2  USE="berkdb bzip2 cli crypt gd gdbm iconv ipv6 ldap mysql ncurses nls pcre readline reflection session spell spl ssl truetype unicode zlib -adabas -apache2 -bcmath -birdstep -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filter -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp -gd-external -gmp -hash -imap -inifile -interbase -iodbc -java-external -json -kerberos -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -mysqli -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid -sqlite -suhosin -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -wddx -xml -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip -zip-external" 0 kB
> 
> 

 

----------

## boozo

chi**** çà !   :Confused: 

dès fois que poste nous le build.log sur pastbin et ton emerge --info stp

mais là je ne vois plus...

----------

## VikingB

Pastebin n'accepte que 150K, le build.log en question fait 303 K  . Un autre moyen ?

----------

## boozo

ben écoute je te propose de faire un :  tail -n50 <file.log>  je pense qu'on verra assez de choses avec çà

pense au emerge info également et puis tant qu'on y est fait voir aussi la sortie de : #revdep-rebuid -pv

----------

## VikingB

Boozo, grand merci . Je t'ai envoyé mon e-mail par Jabber pour échanger les fichiers.

Je trouve un post assez similaire :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-584168-highlight-php5.html

mais je ne comprends par la dernière intervention : 

 *Quote:*   

> (export CFLAGS="-I/opt/firebird/include";emerge php)

 

----------

## boozo

dsl mon serveur jabb est ko pour l'instant   :Mad:   tu peux passer par pm si besoin 

mais de façon générale tu peux poster ici le emerge --info ; emerge -puDNv world et revdep-rebuild -pv (si il retourne qqch) et le tail -n30 di build.log comme ça servira à d'autres ; si c'est vraiment c'est trop long passe par pastbin

edit c'est le post que je t'ai cité au début qui te renvoyais au bug... normalement c'est fixé avec cette version que tu as mis à jour d'où le pb avec ton cas

----------

## VikingB

1e chose : je trouve dans var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/ les deux versions de php5 (l'ancienne et la nouvelle)

Je vide l'ancien dossier ?

Ma question était concernant ce fameux post  :

que veut dire le   *Quote:*   

> (export CFLAGS="-I/opt/firebird/include";emerge php)

 

Voilà les 50 dernières lignes 

 *Quote:*   

> localhost temp # tail -n50 build.log
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.4_p20070914-r2/work/php-5.2.4_p20070914/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1988: error: 'SQL_TIMESTAMP' undeclared (first use in this function)
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.4_p20070914-r2/work/php-5.2.4_p20070914/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:1991: error: 'SQL_TYPE_DATE' undeclared (first use in this function)
> ...

 

----------

## VikingB

Le emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> localhost temp # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

----------

## boozo

ok bon tu as firebird dans tes USES globaux et je ne sais pas ce que tu as mis exactement dans le package.use pour php

déjà : à moins que tu n'ais besoin de ce support expressément tu peux le supprimer de ton make.conf et supprimer la ligne que tu as mis pour php dans le package.use

d'autres part, tu as ccache d'activé ... il se peut qu'il déraille un peu avec le cache précendent donc fais un flush du ccache et désactive le feature ccache dans le make.conf en même temps puis relance à nouveau un emerge --oneshot -uNv php

edit : j'ai raté le premier post... oui tu peux virer les deux rep à grands coups de #rm -fr /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php*

----------

## VikingB

Voilà voilà : php installé, et zoneminder qui demandait php aussi .  Super .   :Very Happy: 

Grand grand merci boozo et tous les autres .

Faut-il réactiver firebird maintenant ? 

Question de bleusaille :   :Embarassed: 

comment fait-on un flush de ccache ?

----------

## boozo

hé félicitation ! tu vois avec un peu de patience on s'en tire toujours   :Smile: 

d'un autre côté as-tu véritablement besoin de firebird ? A toi de voir... mais je pense que tu peux t'en passer sans problème

PS/ pour ccache : option -c et -C d'après le man  ^^

et n'oublie pas le (Résolu) à la fin du titre merci 

++

----------

